# Winter Texans wanted to park on my place



## Ogosh (Apr 3, 2015)

I have three acres in the Texas Hill country(Kerrville) and would like to rent the place for them to park there RV for the winter months. It has a water hook up, electricity, and sewage. Very nice with big oak trees and on high ground. Easy access for any size RV. Email me or message message me for more info.


----------

